# Dehydrated Milk and Chocolate Milk



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

What does the homesteading community think of home dehydrating milk and chocolate?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> What does the homesteading community think of home dehydrating milk and chocolate?


It is too expensive to do it unless you are producing an overabundance of milk on your own place.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not worth the expensive machinery.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Too expensive to do on a small scale.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Google the single most important part of your question:

How is dehydrated milk made?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Google the single most important part of your question:
> 
> How is dehydrated milk made?


by huge drums for drying


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, with equipment to spray the milk into heated air so that it dries. So, that wouldn't work on the homestead.

Most of us homesteaders have small to mid size places. Somewhere between an acre and 500 acres. We don't have the money for big equipment. Because we are growing vegetables and milking goats, etc., we don't have time to do all the things you are interested in. I feed my goats twice a day, work in the garden when time allows, and work at my other business, which is mainly phone calls and bookkeeping. I am also building a house. There simply isn't time in a day to do make dehydrated milk and breakfast cereal and coffee.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Man reality sucks.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes, with equipment to spray the milk into heated air so that it dries. So, that wouldn't work on the homestead.
> 
> Most of us homesteaders have small to mid size places. Somewhere between an acre and 500 acres. We don't have the money for big equipment. Because we are growing vegetables and milking goats, etc., we don't have time to do all the things you are interested in. I feed my goats twice a day, work in the garden when time allows, and work at my other business, which is mainly phone calls and bookkeeping. I am also building a house. There simply isn't time in a day to do make dehydrated milk and breakfast cereal and coffee.











How to Make Powdered Milk at Home - Survival Sullivan


Recipes and step by step instructions to make powdered milk at home.




www.survivalsullivan.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> It is too expensive to do it unless you are producing an overabundance of milk on your own place.











How to Make Powdered Milk at Home - Survival Sullivan


Recipes and step by step instructions to make powdered milk at home.




www.survivalsullivan.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

oldasrocks said:


> Too expensive to do on a small scale.











How to Make Powdered Milk at Home - Survival Sullivan


Recipes and step by step instructions to make powdered milk at home.




www.survivalsullivan.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Not worth the expensive machinery.











How to Make Powdered Milk at Home - Survival Sullivan


Recipes and step by step instructions to make powdered milk at home.




www.survivalsullivan.com


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Well now you have figured out how to Google. Now you can try drying milk.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Well now you have figured out how to Google. Now you can try drying milk.


Will other homesteaders try to dry milk?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> Will other homesteaders try to dry milk?


Some may, if they have too much milk but most know that it is not an effective use of time or fuel.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Some may, if they have too much milk but most know that it is not an effective use of time or fuel.


There has to be an effective way to dehydrate milk and dairy products without wasting fuel. It's 2022 for pete's sake, I thought we figured this out by now.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> There has to be an effective way to dehydrate milk and dairy products without wasting fuel. It's 2022 for pete's sake, I thought we figured this out by now.


Most homesteaders know what is an effective use of time, energy and money. Not everything is best done at a homesteading level.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Most homesteaders know what is an effective use of time, energy and money. Not everything is best done at a homesteading level.


So dehydrating milk is a novelty project?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No. There doesn’t HAVE to be an affordable homestead way. It’s too expensive because of the electricity use. Making many small batches in a dehydrator for 12 hours at a time would be horribly expensive.

Also, according to that, you have to pasteurize it first. More expense for electricity.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> So dehydrating milk is a novelty project?


It is if there is no real purpose. You don't even have one cow ( or goat). You don't know how to care for the animal or even mik it. I doubt you will learn that in your classes. You would be better off grow a tomato plant at this early point.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Have you looked up a price for a high quality dehydrator?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No. There doesn’t HAVE to be an affordable homestead way. It’s too expensive because of the electricity use. Making many small batches in a dehydrator for 12 hours at a time would be horribly expensive.
> 
> Also, according to that, you have to pasteurize it first. More expense for electricity.


There has to be a way to safely dehydrate milk and dairy products without electricity and fuel wastage.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> There has to be a way to safely dehydrate milk and dairy products without electricity and fuel wastage.


Let us know when you find it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Have you looked up a price for a high quality dehydrator?











The Best Food Dehydrators Ranked by Value, Use and Storage


Amazon reviewers are obsessed with the Nesco Snackmaster Pro.




www.goodhousekeeping.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Let us know when you find it.


I will as soon as i'm fully trained by my day program.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I will g


painterswife said:


> It is if there is no real purpose. You don't even have one cow ( or goat). You don't know how to care for the animal or even mik it. I doubt you will learn that in your classes. You would be better off grow a tomato plant at this early point.


I will get to this point before you know it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

So, one of the dehydrators is $550. Where will you obtain the money to buy the cow, the feed, the supplies for milking, the pasteurization equipment, and that dehydrator?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> So, one of the dehydrators is $550. Where will you obtain the money to buy the cow, the feed, the supplies for milking, the pasteurization equipment, and that dehydrator?


My dad bought me a Nesco a few years ago. As of 4/25/2022, my dad's dream is just a dream and my day program starts may 2nd.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> So, one of the dehydrators is $550. Where will you obtain the money to buy the cow, the feed, the supplies for milking, the pasteurization equipment, and that dehydrator?


That 550 bucks would buy a lifetime supply of dried milk.

More for me. I haven't seen dried milk since I was a kid. We didn't use it by choice.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> That 550 bucks would buy a lifetime supply of dried milk.
> 
> More for me. I haven't seen dried milk since I was a kid. We didn't use it by choice.


It sucks it takes alot of electricity for a homesteader to home dehydrate milk.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It doesn’t suck. That is your interpretation. 

The costs are facts. Homesteaders weigh the costs in time and money against the benefits. In this case, it’s not logical to make dry milk at home.

An essential homesteading skill is decision making. Just because a person wants to do a project doesn’t mean it makes sense to spend money and time on it.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I suggest Spray Drying Without A Spray Dryer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

See my note on the other thread about items that contain natural oils. It won't work for everything.

Jerry, you can't re-invent the wheel.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Spray Drying Without A Spray Dryer can work for milk, but not for everything (not for butter or oil for example ... Alice In TX/MO is right that fat / oil cannot be dried ... water can be removed from oil, but the oil itself cannot be dried ... burned or smoked ... but not dried).


----------

